# Microphone is Really Quiet



## PopeSquad

I cannot figure out why my microphone is really quiet. I have the mic's volume set to max in all of my programs (vent, steam, ect.) and in my main volume settings, but whenever i go into a voice chat, my mic sounds like I am incredibly far away from my mic unless the mic is less than one inch from my lips. It used to work fine, but then one day it just started acting up. I am using the standard integrated audio card. 
Thank you for any help


----------



## PopeSquad

bump


----------



## [email protected]

This typically happens with 'Noise Reduction' circuitry. It is _necessary_ to hold the mic within 1" to prevent that circuitry from deciding your voice is background noise. 

In your case, since it was working before, there is the possibility the mic is failing or there is some support software on your computer that came with the mic that's controlling the volume. 

Finally, if you have Skype, (it can run in the background even if the program doesn't appear to be running), it could be controlling the mic volume.


----------



## des

I do usually blame the mic first but I know on DDO most people have no idea where the actual mic master controls are so it's worth throwing out there. If you have Windows 7 (or Vista too I think) go to the control panel then find the sound options and open them. Then go to the recording tab and find your mic and double click it. Then go to the levels tab and turn the mic boost up an interval or two. Usually +10 to +20 dB is good. Also make sure the level itself isn't set at like < 50%.


----------



## PopeSquad

So far I have not fixed the problem with my mic. My mic came with no software to download onto my pc. I use a set of Tritton AX Pro's (not the PC pro's) that plug into my integrated sound card. Could my sound card's mic port just have decided to die out of nowhere? Do you think getting a new sound card will fix the problem?
I don't want to spend a lot of money on a new sound card, but I think that the Fry's near my house has some I can get in the $40 range that support HD sound output (headset has 3 input jacks for pc)

Also, I have checked the mic volume settings on my pc. I use windows XP


----------



## spunk.funk

First make sure you mic is plugged into the Red (Pink) Mic input jack. Use the one on the back of the computer for best results. *Go to Control Panel/Sounds and Audio Devices/Audio/Sound Recording/* Make sure your mic is the one listed, or choose the drop down menu to make it so. Then go to the *Volume* button. Make sure the Volume is all the way up. Click the *Advanced *button. If there is a check box for *Noisy Environment *or *Mic Boost*, check that. Either of these will boost the volume by a few db's.


----------



## PopeSquad

I have already changed these settings, as it was the first thing I did. The headset is correctly connected. When I turn the boost on, my mic sounds incredibly staticy and is unbearable for anyone to listen to me talk, and it is also constantly transmitting static into my voice programs. (I turned the boost off).
There was no check box for Noisy Environment however.


----------



## spunk.funk

If you have an icon for your Sound software (ex) RealTek HD. in your system tray or Control Panel it will have more options. Other then that, you will need another sound card.


----------



## PopeSquad

I have installed a new graphics card, a Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi, and now I cannot hear any sound from my microphone. I have followed the instructions in the set up instructions, but neither Steam or vent recognizes my mic now.


----------



## shawnpb

Silly Question did you install the drivers for the sound card?


----------



## PopeSquad

Haha, yes I have installed the drivers.


----------



## spunk.funk

Go to Control Panel/Sound and *Audio Devices/Audio/Sound Recording.* What is the default device for recording? If t is not the sound card, take the drop down menu and make it so.


----------



## PopeSquad

I have already changed this setting.


----------

